# Oakley Pants question



## eastcoaststeeze

Does anyone here own any Oakley pants? could you tell me if they run small or bigger then what it says for size? Reason i ask is the sizes only show that it fits 1 size...not multiple (ex. xxl says 38-40) so im not sure if i should size up or not.

link to pants: On Sale Oakley Allied Snowboard Pants 2014

TIA


----------



## Argo

I wear a 38-40 pant and they are snug. I would say true to size stated.


----------



## SJ10

I have a number of pairs of oakley pants. Generally they fit true to size IMO. The difference is going to be what "fit" they specifiy for a given size. They usually come in slim, regular, and baggy or loose. 

For example, I have ~ 39" waist. While the regular xxl fits ok the loose xxl gives a little more room for movement.


----------



## Irahi

32 waist, 30 inseam here. Mediums are a tad bit wide in the waist on me (in regular fit,) but adjust down just enough. Smalls are wearable but too tight to fit anything under.


----------



## Argo

SJ10 said:


> I have a number of pairs of oakley pants. Generally they fit true to size IMO. The difference is going to be what "fit" they specifiy for a given size. They usually come in slim, regular, and baggy or loose.
> 
> For example, I have ~ 39" waist. While the regular xxl fits ok the loose xxl gives a little more room for movement.


Yeah, forgot about the differentiation. Right on with his analysis though. I have the regular pants and they fit but are snug.... loose/baggy are perfect.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze

Does anyone know of the fit of the pants in the link? they arent listed on Oakley's site...:dunno: and i cant seem to see where in the description it says it...unless im blind...long day at work time for some beers

shit nvm it was right there infront of me.. yep time for some beers


----------



## ETM

Pants are true, jackets are BIIG


----------



## hardasacatshead

Yep they're pretty well true to size. Excellent quality too, I rate mine highly.


----------



## Flee21

Pants fit true to size. I have some gortex pants from them and they are great


----------

